# horsepower needed to pull a krone bp 128 big square baler?



## fmfracer44 (Jan 19, 2012)

i was wondering how much of horspower my tractor would need to properly opperate a krone bp 18 big square baler?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't know about Krone and I'm to lazy to visit their website to find out the recommended, but I suspect about 150 to be comfortable.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

fmfracer44 said:


> i was wondering how much of horspower my tractor would need to properly opperate a krone bp 18 big square baler?


In 2010 on Haytalk, we had the privledge of following a Krone Big Pack baler as it traveled through much of the country demonstrating its prowess against several of its competition. It performed very well and probably outperformed all. One thing that was pointed out was the much lower horsepower requirements needed for the Krone vs. its competition. One of the main reasons for Krones operating on significantly less horsepower is a massive flywheel that creates tremendous torque. 
Dependant on which version of the 128 one chooses the horsepower requirements range from 88-120. Heres a link for you to read about the baler and on page 20 is the specifications. Krone posted several blogs on our site in 2010 thanks to the diligence of Haytalk proprietors, Jim and his son Zak. 
http://www.kroneshop.de/ldm_pros/bp1_en.pdf

Regards, Mike


----------

